# Coakley quote stunned Obama



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

President Obama stumped for candidate Coakley. (Pat Greenhouse/ Globe

It was one of the more memorable quotes of the US Senate race last winter - Attorney General Martha Coakley defending her campaign tactics to the Globe by saying, "As opposed to standing outside Fenway Park? In the cold? Shaking hands?''

Discuss*COMMENTS (5)*

Coakley's response, it turns out, caught the attention of President Obama, and not in a good way.

Newsweek scribe Jonathan Alter, in his new book, "The Promise: President Obama, Year One,'' writes that when Obama aide David Axelrod told the president that Coakley had said those words, Obama reached out and grabbed his shirt.

"No! No! You're making that up! That can't be right! Tell me she didn't say that!'' the president said, tossing in a few obscenities, according to Alter's account, in which he calls Coakley's line "one of the great gaffes in modern American politics.'' -- _MARTIN FINUCANE _

Coakley quote stunned Obama - The Boston Globe


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

kwflatbed said:


>


*Wow, that's the biggest pair of boobs I ever seen. Good going Marsha. Keep torturing those garden clubs treasurers and buy yourself a new pair of blinders.*


----------

